

The Lies Behind The 40% Return Rate Of Android Phones - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/26/lies-android-40-return-rate/

======
Khao
I think this article really states something that's been bothering me for some
time : more and more articles online are being written with unreliable sources
or no source at all. Remember when all the online magazines talked about the
LulzSec manifesto that wasn't written by LulzSec? It's the same thing over and
over again, writers are in a hurry to come up with an article and they grab
whatever source they can without validating.

